# Need help with nootropics!



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't visited this forum much. I should because I strongly agree that nutrition and supplements can make a huge impact on the body and brain chemistry. My guestion being what are the best Nootrpics to use in conjunction with meds. I have heard about phenibut and piracetram. Which out of all the ones availble are safe to use daily? And which only on some fun evenings?

I do not take maoi's. I take: Lexapro 10mg, WellbutrinXL 300mgs, Klonopin 2mg, Lamictal 200mgs and Lyrica 200mgs prn (as needed). I hope there wouldn't be any negative interactions to these.
If you could offer this advice on the full spectrum of Nootropics;it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

metamorphosis said:


> I haven't visited this forum much. I should because I strongly agree that nutrition and supplements can make a huge impact on the body and brain chemistry. My guestion being what are the best Nootrpics to use in conjunction with meds. I have heard about phenibut and piracetram. Which out of all the ones availble are safe to use daily? And which only on some fun evenings?
> 
> I do not take maoi's. I take: Lexapro 10mg, WellbutrinXL 300mgs, Klonopin 2mg, Lamictal 200mgs and Lyrica 200mgs prn (as needed). I hope there wouldn't be any negative interactions to these.
> If you could offer this advice on the full spectrum of Nootropics;it would be greatly appreciated!


I have no idea about the possible medication interactions, but I can tell you what supplements seem to work (at least for a while):

- Catecholamine system: L-Tyrosine, DL-Phenylalanine, Mucuna Pruriens.
- GABA system: Taurine, PharmaGABA, L-Teanine, L-Glutamine (controversial)
- Serotonin system: 5-HTP, L-Tryptophan, Inositol.
- Methylation pathway: SAM-e, TMG

Also fish oil (rich in EPA and DHA), calcium magnesium effervescent powder, and some B-Complexes (I've tried 7 or 8 and I stick with Thorne Research B complex #5).

I'm sure there are other supplements out there, but these are the ones I've tried.

It seems that almost all the supps stop working after a while, so you'll have to find out which ones work for you and cycle them.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

robertz said:


> I have no idea about the possible medication interactions, but I can tell you what supplements seem to work (at least for a while):
> 
> - Catecholamine system: L-Tyrosine, DL-Phenylalanine, Mucuna Pruriens.
> - GABA system: Taurine, PharmaGABA, L-Teanine, L-Glutamine (controversial)
> ...


 Have you used-
SAM-e:great for joints,connective tissue.Involved in the synthesis of neurotransmitters-l-Dopa,dopamine.Supports the synthesis of glutathione for liver function.
Glutamine:most abundant free amino acid found in the muscles of the body. Helps to build and maintain muscle..Helps prevent muscle wasting. Contributes to glycogen storage in the muscles. Great for all of us endurance athletes and bodybuilders. It can readily cross the blood-brain barrier. Increases GABA,as it is converted into glutamic acid.Assists
in maintaining acid/alkaline balance in the body. Supports the digestive tract. Extremely important for leaky gut syndrome.
Probiotics: Found in unadulterated yogurt,miso soup, other fermented foods. Critical to supplement for those taking antibiotics, recurrent infections (yeast, thrush, ear infections,). Competes in the digestive tract with bad bacteria,so sufficient quantities are crucial for colonization of friendly bacteria. Helps with the synthesis of the B-vits.
Fish oil: already covered. Food sources: sardines,preferably in water.Also a good source of calcium, vitamin D, and B-12. Salmon, preferably wild,sockeye type. Others include mackerel, menhaden and herrig.
Vegetarians can use flax oil,or pwd. which is also is a good fiber source.
Note: Flax must be converted from ALA to DHA & EPA.

Enough for now.Peaople share ,edit,comment. There is alot out there, supplement& food wise. What has worked best for you? Key being the right diet to get all the nutrients and phytonutrients through diet and supplement for protection and various conditions & illness. And to have the heaithiest life for you!

To be continued.....


----------



## alphatoomega (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know what the best nootropics are but I take piracetam and it def. makes my thought processes more analytical and makes me remember better (esp when combined with coffee)

That said, you should only take it in the morning or early at lunch, since it does mess with sleep and then you will actually be dumber the next day when you take it. Also, please take your b12 and fish oil, as those will replenish a lot of what piracetam uses up.
that said, some people say they experience nothing with piracetam, so I gues ymmv

obviously, don't trust me and read up on this as well.


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

I have to give a thumbs up for piracetam as well. It's a winner. If you're a creative person it really helps in that department, it did with me.


----------



## obsolete (Feb 25, 2011)

i know this thread is pretty old, but i just read the part about piracetam helping in the "creative" department, and i'd actually like to hear more about that!!!

i recently starting taking 5htp & mucuna pruriens for depression/anxiety/EXTREME fatigue...
i'm all about creativity, and used to do soooo many things, but have noticed over the last couple of years i don't have the energy or motivation to do any of this stuff anymore =[
i'm curious if piracetam would help... hmmm.... (and if i'd have to come up with a completely new regimen *yikes*)


----------

